# Tarmac vs Roubaix



## bobz (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey guys


I like specialized, im actually considering 2 bike right now. Im more shopping a frameset here as i will put new groupset ultegra 6800 and fulcrum racing 3 wheelset.

I had a tarmac so i kind of know how it ride and i had no complaint. But i never tried a roubaix yet, for those who tried both, how is it, difference?

How "relax" geometry is the roubaix compare to tarmac?
Confort? really?
Stiff?

Tarmac SL4 elite 105 2014 2100$
Roubaix SL4 sport 105 2014 1850$

My hesitation is rly about the frame here and not what you get for price as everything will be bike take off and sold.


----------



## turtle14 (Jul 21, 2009)

You're probably about to get a thousand people telling you that you need to ride them both and decide for yourself...and they're right. I just went through the exact same thing. Had an '07 S-Works Tarmac that I had to get rid of unfortunately, so I went shopping for Tarmac/Roubaix frames on a budget. Personally, I never once complained about the Tarmac in the 5 years I owned it, but after taking the Roubaix for a ride, I fell in love with the comfortable geometry. I can crank out the miles a bit easier on it, and it's definitely much stiffer (probably due to the generational differences). That said, that old Tarmac definitely handled better than my new Roubaix. But since I don't race anymore, I prefer the Roubaix. You need to ride both and decide which you prefer.

I also transferred the wheelset/drivetrain from my old Tarmac and sold all the stuff from the Roubaix on fleabay to make some $$$ back. I still need to swap the stem for a longer one, but other than that I'm happy!


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

go for a ride on the Roubaix and you'll find out.


----------



## bobz (Aug 21, 2013)

Very nice looking frameset, i will definely consider it. Really give me a better idea of what it look like, i have not seen this 1 yet as its sold out most in most LBS.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

All Tarmac's ride differently. I had a 06 SW and a 06 Comp. Both were different, the SW was slightly stiffer.

I had to replace both since one was in a car wreck and the other one was stolen. The '11 SW SL3 Tarmac rides much better than the '06 SW. 

But either way, no one will tell you more than what you will experience on your own.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I own a 2014 Roubaix SL4 Expert and test rode a 2015 Tarmac Pro Race for 1 hour recently. Keep in mind those frames are slightly different than the two bikes you are considering. Most people will tell you the Tarmac has quicker handling and a snappier feel when climbing. I honestly couldn't feel much difference in the Tarmac. Seriously I tried to notice a difference and there just wasn't much there. The ride quality is even pretty similar with the same seat post installed on both bikes. IMO it comes down to two things:

1) Fit - This is fairly obvious but if you need to get the bars higher or lower than one of these bikes might be a better choice for you. The Roubaix will allow you to get the bars higher and the Tarmac will allow you to get lower. In my case, I can get my desired position on either bike but the Roubaix would look more "pro" because it has fewer spacers under the stem.

2) Ride Quality - The Roubaix with the CG-R seat post rides noticeably smoother than the Tarmac. There is nothing stopping you from installing the CG-R on a Tarmac except maybe the jeers you'll get from fellow roadies for installing a "suspension" seat post on a race bike.

So yeah, both bikes a much more similar in my experience than they are different. Buy whatever works for you and whichever model tugs at your heartstrings.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

I test rode the Tarmac and Roubaix several times recently when I was shopping for a new bike. I actually preferred the Tarmac, I thought it was almost as smooth but was a lot sharper handling and pedaled better. But, that's just me and you really should ride them both!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm waiting to take delivery of my 2015 Tarmac,I'll chime in later on about it with a complete comparison.

About the Roubaix I come from that is 2012 Roubaix Expert,SL3. FACT 10 carbon,upgraded wheels etc.
It's been my very first road bike and it took me 2 years to realize that it was not the bike I was looking for. While it's undoubtly an ultra comfortable bike I've found it handled in a very poor way. The bike,especially the front end,feels way too disconnected from the road. There is a point to it I guess,maybe if you don't care about racing and venturing into zippy roads at the speed of light then maybe yes,the Roubaix may be the bike for you. Another weak point : climbing capabilities. If you start stomping on pedals the bike flexes like it's made out of spaghetti,I really hated that. Is that the BB area ? The Zertz thingies ? Don't know,but it's just there.
Out of questions goodies : the bike is comfy,out of this world comfy,it's something you do not notice when you are still fresh after 1 hour ride,it's something that kicks in when you are so exhausted it feels like you're melting on the bike,and the bike it's there to support you. I'm not a long distance rider,I like quick and dirty rides for a maximum of 60/90/100 kms,it's impossible to do more where I live,it's just way too hilley. While usually in another part of the country people needs to pedal for a minimum of 150/180 km to gain a 1100 mt of climb I only need a 60km ride to do that back here. I think ( and hope) I've just picked up the perfect bike for me by choosing the Tarmac.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> Another weak point : climbing capabilities. If you start stomping on pedals the bike flexes like it's made out of spaghetti,I really hated that. Is that the BB area ? The Zertz thingies ? Don't know,but it's just there.


Be careful though, the OP is asking about the SL4 Roubaix which is just as stiff as the Tarmac SL4 IMO. I've never noticed any flex in the BB of my Roubaix. Having previously owned a 2013 Roubaix SL2 I can tell you it flexed a lot more than the SL4. 

I really didn't notice much difference in handling between the Roubaix and Tarmac. There's a climb a do 3x a week for interval training. There are curvy sections that I'll hit doing 30-35mph on the descent and I've never thought steering on the Roubaix SL4 felt slow.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I never noticed a stiffness difference between the 2014 Tarmac and 2014 Roubaix but I never liked the Roubaix handling. I do notice a stiffness difference between both 2014 bikes and my 2015 Tarmac and I much prefer the Tarmac handling. 



Dunbar said:


> Be careful though, the OP is asking about the SL4 Roubaix which is just as stiff as the Tarmac SL4 IMO. I've never noticed any flex in the BB of my Roubaix. Having previously owned a 2013 Roubaix SL2 I can tell you it flexed a lot more than the SL4.
> 
> I really didn't notice much difference in handling between the Roubaix and Tarmac. There's a climb a do 3x a week for interval training. There are curvy sections that I'll hit doing 30-35mph on the descent and I've never thought steering on the Roubaix SL4 felt slow.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> Be careful though, the OP is asking about the SL4 Roubaix which is just as stiff as the Tarmac SL4 IMO. I've never noticed any flex in the BB of my Roubaix. Having previously owned a 2013 Roubaix SL2 I can tell you it flexed a lot more than the SL4.
> 
> I really didn't notice much difference in handling between the Roubaix and Tarmac. There's a climb a do 3x a week for interval training. There are curvy sections that I'll hit doing 30-35mph on the descent and I've never thought steering on the Roubaix SL4 felt slow.


2013 SL2 ? Are you sure ? Was that a 8 carbon frame ? Maybe that would explain the flexing.
About steering it opposite the slow steering,given the tall head tube no matter how many spacers I've removed the bike steered way too quickly and "lightly" to me. It came at hand if I hade to avoid sudden pot holes or broken tarmac but it required me a bit of extra attention to bring the bike back to it's straight line.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> 2013 SL2 ? Are you sure ? Was that a 8 carbon frame ? Maybe that would explain the flexing.


Yes, my 2013 was an 8r SL2. But my point was you had an SL3 which is not as stiff as the newer SL4. So any comments about frame stiffness wouldn't apply to the newer/stiffer SL4.

Most people complain that endurance bikes like the Roubaix steer too slowly. So your comments about the Roubaix steering too quickly are interesting. I honestly didn't notice a difference in steering quickness riding the Tarmac.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

This thread jsut shows how different perception can be. I find the Tarmac to be noticeably different handing than the Roubaix and am pretty surprised that anyone else wouldn't.
I didn't care for some of the odler frames metnoned and didn't buy a Specialized bike until they were SL 4 for that reason. I found some of the older frames were not very stiff to the point they didn't give me what I want and expected from a carbon frame.


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Could it be the size of the bikes tested could have an impact? I based my impressions on riding a 56, much larger or smaller sizes may feel different...


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Speaking as a big guy riding a 58 I would definetly say size of the bike and rider are major considerations in both stiffness and handling. Especially since handling can be greatly impacted by overall frame stiffness. Every commentary on the 2015 Tarmac shows people riding 58 or 61 are noticing much more difference that people riding 56. I sure do.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> Every commentary on the 2015 Tarmac shows people riding 58 or 61 are noticing much more difference that people riding 56. I sure do.


Don't take this the wrong way but it could just be confirmation bias. You know, you spend all that money on a new bike and you tend to want to notice a significant difference. I say that as someone who has spent at least $4k on my Roubaix (with upgrades) so I'm just as guilty as the next guy...


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> Don't take this the wrong way but it could just be confirmation bias. You know, you spend all that money on a new bike and you tend to want to notice a significant difference. I say that as someone who has spent at least $4k on my Roubaix (with upgrades) so I'm just as guilty as the next guy...


I get that bit I don't thinks it's the case in this situation. I've been riding a 2014 Roubaix for some time and a Tarmac SL 4 a lot recently too. I think it's more likely that people who ride smaller sizes don't know how it is for bigger riders on bigger frames.


----------



## dockt (Nov 5, 2013)

This is fascinating reading on perception as it pertains to bike selection: http://www.slowtwitch.com/Tech/Thoughts_on_science_perception_4571.html

Based on this, if you love everything about the Tarmac but are concerned about comfort, get a Tarmac and reduce tire pressure by 4 psi . Better yet, get a Venge and do the same...


----------



## mannymerc (Nov 19, 2013)

I would buy the rubaix, install campy and slam the stem, pretty much what astana rode on the stage 5 of the tour.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

dockt said:


> Better yet, get a Venge and do the same...


While I would agree the Roubaix and Tarmac ride the same when you control for the seat post the Venge is one harsh riding bike. I recently test rode one after riding a 2015 Tarmac and there was a very noticeable difference in ride quality between the two bikes. I'd lay good money that I could pick out the Venge in a blind test too...


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

I can tell them apart just by handling. This is on bikes from a few years ago. I have an S-Works SL2 and have ridden older Roubaix bikes.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Can easily tell them apart by handling. I would think any experienced cyclist could. Also by head tube length,


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

darwinosx said:


> Can easily tell them apart by handling. I would think any experienced cyclist could.


I'm pretty experienced and I didn't notice a difference in handling. We need to get that Josh guy to perform a double blind test on you guys


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Can easily tell the difference between all my bikes. Including the Giant Defy which is an endurance bike and the Roubaix. The Roubaix requires more attention. I read the article and don't think much of it applies in this case.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

dockt said:


> This is fascinating reading on perception as it pertains to bike selection: Thoughts on science & perception - Slowtwitch.com
> 
> Based on this, if you love everything about the Tarmac but are concerned about comfort, get a Tarmac and reduce tire pressure by 4 psi . Better yet, get a Venge and do the same...


Very interesting read. Thanks for posting that!


----------



## bobz (Aug 21, 2013)

Tarmac SL4 elite 105 officially purchased, picking it up tomorrow.
Paid 2 000$ + tx at my LBS which i think is pretty good price.

Saddle will be switch by LBS with same model in black color, bar tape will be changed to black later

Will install full ultegra 6800 grouupset on it next week

Thx all for your comment


----------



## UpHillCrawler (Jul 14, 2004)

Very nice, you'll have a fun weekend!


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations,great choice. Consider in swapping wheels asap.


----------



## bobz (Aug 21, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> Congratulations,great choice. Consider in swapping wheels asap.


The wheels on my crashed tarmac have survive, Fulcrum racing 3 which are good enough for me


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Got the bike today. I've only rode it for a few minutes as I was late for work. Coming from an SL3 Roubaix Expert these are the main differences I've spotted : 

an incredibly efficient power transfer,a lot more balanced ride when pedaling out of the saddle and to my surprise very similar steering capabilities. Since the Roubaix has a very closed steer angle and very tall top tube I've always thought how poorly precise and light the steering was. The Tarmac feels the same way,actually feels equally fast in steering so far,not sure if not precise at the same time yet. To sum the whole concept up I would say the Tarmac feels a lot more "connected" to the road compared to the Roubaix. I'll see if I can do a maiden ride tomorrow,it's still freaking hot weather back here and roads are full of tourists,not sure if I want take the risk. All in all I'm very satisfied an the bike looks hot. DA 9000 hoods are unbelivably comfortable over my old Ultegra 6700 ones. Hoped for a single bolt seat post but got the double one,nevermind. But...why placing lousy Jagwire cables instead of SIS Sp41 DA ? And no cable crossed inside the down tube. I smell issues down the road...

Shame on QC workers for performing such a lousy job : both derailleurs where "in your face" out of tune,chain was completely off and rubbing on the BB area,Shimano's OEM chain catcher is a joke,I've replaced it with my old K Edge. Also some grease spots here and there,took care of them with a detailed wash.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Agree with everything but the steering which I find very different from the Roubaix.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

darwinosx said:


> Agree with everything but the steering which I find very different from the Roubaix.


Got to agree,did the very first serious ride this morning. The bike steers in a completely different way. I find it to be having a preference for straight line,therefore steering require a bit more body imput.I'm loving this bike. Turbo tires seems to me that in a typical non frame related Specialized parts they wear out fast as the speed of light,I'l keep an eye on them.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

Tarmac is actually quite a plush ride. I haven't ridden the Roubaix but I don't feel that I'm missing much in terms of comfort. Tarmac rides like a mattress as in wide, short and stiff.
I expect the Venge to be most uncomfortable though.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Horze said:


> Tarmac is actually quite a plush ride. I haven't ridden the Roubaix but I don't feel that I'm missing much in terms of comfort. Tarmac rides like a mattress as in wide, short and stiff.
> I expect the Venge to be most uncomfortable though.


I notice no difference in comfort between my 58cm 2014 Roubaix and 2015 Tarmac. The Tarmac is stiffer and I prefer its handling over the Roubaix.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

Devastazione said:


> Shame on QC workers for performing such a lousy job : both derailleurs where "in your face" out of tune,chain was completely off and rubbing on the BB area,Shimano's OEM chain catcher is a joke,I've replaced it with my old K Edge. Also some grease spots here and there,took care of them with a detailed wash.


This is all shop - not manufacturer QC. Well, the shimano chain catcher design is manufacturer, but adjustments are all shop.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

What Shimano chain catcher design are we talking about? I've never seen one on a Shimano FD unless it's some sort of add-on.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Didn't SRAM put a chain catcher on the RED?

Though, specialized did put a chain catcher on my Secteur


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

....editing....


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

3rd ride with my 2015 Tarmac today. For those of you not finding any difference over the Roubaix I feel like I just want to say this : you're not pushing the bike enough. The way the two bikes behave on the road makes them...well,two very different bikes. 
Took it to a technical and fast descent today and I realized I still have to know this machine a lot better before pushing her to the limits. While the Roubaix is an extremely forgiving machine and lets you pick the line and eventually correct it with no big fuss the Tarmac wants you to pick the line and stick to it,there is a very little margin of think again there and if you do think again the bike does not reward you. I would say it's been sort of scary too but again I yet have to know the bike properly. Deep rims furtherly enanched this " you need to stay on this line" thing,don't know if that is a placebo effect tho. Back in my place riding at 4.5%-5% grade for 90% of the ride is quite common,for the very few and short moments I've pedaled the on 0% grade wow...the bike just kept rolling and rolling.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> 3rd ride with my 2015 Tarmac today. For those of you not finding any difference over the Roubaix I feel like I just want to say this : you're not pushing the bike enough.


BINGO!

IMO. If you ride with folks that ride aggressive continually, quicker response will help, a good thing.


I have a 05 Roubaix, just got a Roubaix Disc 2-3 weeks ago. And although I have not ridden a Tarmac, I do have a Scott Addict LTD which has as aggressive geometry, by the numbers. As agressive as Scott makes. In my minds eye, probably similar to the Tarmac in response. Labo VS Ferrari?

The SL4 Roubaix is a lot closer to the Addit LTD than to the 05 Roubaix. I thought I was replacing the older Roubaix, now not so sure.

I have put 27mm Pave Vits and got a CG-R post and it still is a lot closer to the Addict than the 05 Roubaix. The bike is stiff. I do appreciate the out of the saddle and big ring TT style hard long push performance, the frame transfers power great. 

I stay out of the saddle longer and keep push up hills longer seated on the SL4 as compared to the 05 Roubaix. Way more like the Addict is riding style. I think I am keeping the 05 as my comfort bike. Not the original plan.

I am 210 and ride a 58CM, the Scott is a 61 which works fine, although I may have better served on the 58, but got the frame used and built it up.

If the Scott ever goes, I will for sure throw a leg over a Tarmac, I just gotta.

I have no problem riding the Scott for 80 miles hard and not be uncomfortable at all. In fact when riding continually hard, I am less tired than riding the 05 Roubaix hard for about 1/2 the distance.

Double century, not positive. but the old Roubiax might still be the stable choice. Because I sure can't ride hard pace for that long.


Enjoy that bike, want it to ride nicer for longer rides. Stick some 25.. tire on 24mm wide rims and run the pressure under 90. It will feel like a different bike, I assure you.


----------

